# How do you compete with transfers?



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I've been interested in the possibility of using custom plastisol transfers for some of my multicolor work, but I can't crunch the numbers. Even if I don't mark up the cost of the transfer, it appears that the prices for the finished shirts would be way higher than a customer could get from a direct printer (like myself.)

I know it's not all about price, but most people won't pay a whole lot more when they can get a similar product for less. So I'm curious to ask those of you that use custom transfers, how do you justify the cost to your customers?


----------



## FATTTEES (Mar 1, 2016)

I buy a decent amount of transfers but they seem to be most beneficial when I can Gang my Breast Print, Sleeve Print, Back Print and Brand Tag. Not having screen charges on Custom Transfers Helps Tremendously, all these would be separate charges and fees for me so it allows me to get more for my Money but a Custom 1-2 color print on 1-2 locations less than 100 pieces I always have Screen Printed.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

I just did a bunch of 4-color designs. I used Versatrans because they have the biggest sheets that I could find. I was able to gang 2 designs to the page and brought the per-item cost down quite a bit.


----------



## TShirtCurry (Jun 12, 2016)

jleampark said:


> I just did a bunch of 4-color designs. I used Versatrans because they have the biggest sheets that I could find. I was able to gang 2 designs to the page and brought the per-item cost down quite a bit.


That is a pretty good idea, less waste. That is definitely a great way to cut down on cost. 

I think aggressively looking for cheaper supplies would help with that also. There are many companies out there that are competing against one another trying to gain customers so if you consistently keep an eye out for specials and deals you can cut down on the price of your supplies which keeps the price down on your product while not cutting a hole in your pocket at the same time. Maybe even give some specials yourself such as you buy X amount you get this amount off or something.


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 10, 2014)

Would it be super expensive to order like 20 different names as plastisol transfers? Or is it cheaper and/or easier to get the powder and do it yourself?!?! Still don't know exactly how it works...lol


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Ripcord said:


> I've been interested in the possibility of using custom plastisol transfers for some of my multicolor work, but I can't crunch the numbers. Even if I don't mark up the cost of the transfer, it appears that the prices for the finished shirts would be way higher than a customer could get from a direct printer (like myself.)
> 
> I know it's not all about price, but most people won't pay a whole lot more when they can get a similar product for less. So I'm curious to ask those of you that use custom transfers, how do you justify the cost to your customers?


Given a specific print job, plastisol transfers will never compete price wise with direct screen printing. 

If a customer comes to me with a 100 shirt order, without any need for a reprint, direct screen printing will have a significant price advantage over transfers.

Transfers make sense when the customer may have an ongoing re-order need in smaller quantities than what makes sense to do direct screen print.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

FiveOneSix said:


> Would it be super expensive to order like 20 different names as plastisol transfers? Or is it cheaper and/or easier to get the powder and do it yourself?!?! Still don't know exactly how it works...lol


If I had to do 20 different names (like last names on the backs of jerseys), I would do it in one of two ways:

1. Cut them with my vinyl cutter or
2. Order names from Transfer Express (Screen Printed Individual Names - Express Names | Transfer Express)


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 10, 2014)

jleampark said:


> If I had to do 20 different names (like last names on the backs of jerseys), I would do it in one of two ways:
> 
> 1. Cut them with my vinyl cutter or
> 2. Order names from Transfer Express (Screen Printed Individual Names - Express Names | Transfer Express)


Thanks for the reply 

I don't have a plotter yet. Just curious if I can do it...trying to save money...surprise surprise lol


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

FiveOneSix said:


> I don't have a plotter yet. Just curious if I can do it...trying to save money...surprise surprise lol


 I bought my GCC Expert 24 LX for about $650 and my next 3-5 jobs had it paid off.


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 10, 2014)

jleampark said:


> I bought my GCC Expert 24 LX for about $650 and my next 3-5 jobs had it paid off.


Thanks for the tip...that's my next investment 
GO STEELERS!!! GO PENS!!!


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

Multicolor transfers can get tough to compete with profit margins over screen printing on larger designs. A front chest / back combo that you can gang or multiple smaller designs on a sheet make a huge difference in profit margins. I fit 2 left chest designs and two back prints on a single 13x19 sheet regularly.
Single color transfers can compete with screen printing in the 24-200 shirt order range. I consider a plastisol transfer pressed in an air operated press to be of comparable quality to screen printing. 
I have a boardwalk tshirt transfer shop and also do work shirts for many local businesses, schools and softball leagues.
I prefer transfers because its easier and much less mess. I tried screen printing but it was too much trouble and took up too much space. Yes it takes me longer to press the shirt but I don't have to deal with printing films, burning screens, setup time, and cleaning out the screens when done. 
Also its easier to find college kids to press shirts for $10 an hour then to train them to screen print.
If you are retailing your shirts yourself or online, then you only need to print as orders come in much less inventory costs, this is done by major retailers doing 10,000 transfers of one design.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Ripcord said:


> I've been interested in the possibility of using custom plastisol transfers for some of my multicolor work, but I can't crunch the numbers.


Transfers are not competitive when it comes to multicolor. Transfer pricing in general is ridiculously high considering they are much, much, easier and faster to print than garments. And "gang pricing" = total scam. I can be competitive on small-medium single color using F&M 15 cent deals but otherwise it's usually cheaper to use a contract printer. It also depends on where you live. I can order screenprinting from other states that is cheaper with shipping than what I can buy locally.


----------

